# Help needed in Vegas



## lastmohican (Jul 10, 2013)

First, I apologize if this post is redundant. I've read several threads and haven't found exactly the information I'm seeking...so, I'm posting.

My wife and I live in Vegas. Three days ago while we were swimming a pigeon landed on our picnic table - about 2 feet away from me. S/he was obviously tame. We call him/her Pablo. The bird has a band. The band has no organizational information or name, just the numbers 98 & 2013. I've made as many inquiries as I know to make, and no one seems to be able to help me identify the bird's owner.

Pablo seems to be really happy here. Last night I took the step of ordering some food for him, Hagen's Pigeon and Dove food. My wife really likes Pablo. He seems pretty cool to me as well. For the last three nights he has perched on a patio light off of our bedroom. I'm happy to keep him (since we have been unable to find the owner).

My questions:
1) Is there some path that I haven't found that would help me identify the owner of the bird?
2) Is the food I've ordered sufficient for him?
3) Assuming we keep him, he's got to have a home and place where I can feed him and keep him safe from the neighborhood cats and predators...

We live in Vegas. Hot in the summer, mild in the winter, and windy often. I'd like to build a functional loft for him. I don't intend to get anymore birds and I don't want to spend a fortune.
a) Are there requirements I should consider b/c of the extreme heat here?
b) What size should the loft be for a single bird? 
c) What are the functional requirements which I must consider when constructing the loft?

(links, pictures of loft designs I should consider, or general advice are greatly appreciated)

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hi there and welcome to PT
if you really want to try to find the owner your best bet is to look for a pigeon club in your area they might had a race and might have the band number 98 in there racing list if they do they could find the owner easy, if not you have your self a tame bird! dont feel to bad about keeping it mosty racer want a bird that come to the loft qickly and not get lost on the way , so most likey he would not want the bird badly back in his hand , he most likely have about 50+ bird in his loft if he races , pigeon breed like rabbits so he wont be miss much.and you came to the right place if you want to start keeping pigoen , most of us have album in our account with the forum so feel free the check the photos , might give you ideas, here my album what you see there are my nun on a tree next to their home, oyea good luck there more photo of my birds 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16949


----------

